# public key



## hirohitosan (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all!
I have a computer with dual boot Linux/FreeBSD. Both runs sshd.
The problem is that when ssh from a remote computer in Linux is one ssh public key and when I reboot in FreeBSD is another. 
Until now, every time when I switch the OS I remove ~./ssh/known_hosts.
There is a better way (without deleting every time ~./ssh/known_hosts)?

thanks


----------



## gordon@ (Apr 6, 2009)

The easiest thing to do would be to copy your ssh keys from one box to the other so they are the same. On FreeBSD, they can be found in /etc/ssh_host*key. On Linux, it'll likely be in /etc/ssh.


----------

